# San cross on side by side lavs--ok per IRC/IPC



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

I detest san cross on back to back or side by side lavs, and had always assumed were illegal (IRC/IPC), but apparently not. Or at least, i have not been able to find it in the code. Maybe that's why i see them constantly. only thing i see in code (706.3) is that they are not allowed with back-to-back fixtures with "pumping action discharge."

which is why i'm constantly getting up into attics and cutting into vent pipes.

back twenty years ago when everybody around here was UPC, UPC allowed double sanitary tees only when barrel was at least two pipe sizes larger than than the largest inlet.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Clean out should be directly above or below cross


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

maybe 1 in 500. bank of drawers usually. below would less than ideal.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Use them all the time on double bowl vanitys. Never back to back. Keep bathroom wet vent groups separate. Always bring 2" up to cross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> Clean out should be directly above or below cross




So the builder will always have access to it inside a vanity? If not what's the point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Should have access to it. If theirs no way the c.o. will be accessible, why use that fitting in the first place if it's going to be a pain to snake it


----------

